# ISPConfig 3.0.5.4 Patch 5 released



## Till (28. Okt. 2014)

*What's new in ISPConfig 3.0.5.4p5*

This release introduces support for Ubuntu 14.10 and fixes some Bugs.

See changelog link below for a list of all changes that are included in this release.

-----------------------------------------------------
- Download
-----------------------------------------------------

The software can be downloaded here:

http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/ispconfig/ISPConfig-3.0.5.4p5.tar.gz

------------------------------------
- Changelog
------------------------------------

http://bugtracker.ispconfig.org/index.php?do=index&tasks=&project=3&due=83&status[]=

--------------------------------------
- Known Issues:
--------------------------------------

Please take a look at the bugtracker:

http://bugtracker.ispconfig.org

--------------------------------------
- BUG Reporting
--------------------------------------

Please report bugs to the ISPConfig bugtracking system:

http://bugtracker.ispconfig.org

----------------------------------------
- Supported Linux Distributions
----------------------------------------

- Debian Etch (4.0) - Wheezy (7.0) and Debian testing
- Ubuntu 7.10 - 14.10
- OpenSuSE 11 - 13.1
- CentOS 5.2 - 7
- Fedora 9 - 15

-----------------------------------------
- Installation
-----------------------------------------

The installation instructions for ISPConfig can be found here:

http://www.ispconfig.org/ispconfig-3/documentation/

or in the text files (named INSTALL_*.txt) which are inside the docs folder of the .tar.gz file.

------------------------------------------
- Update
------------------------------------------

To update existing ISPConfig 3 installations, run this command on the shell:

ispconfig_update.sh

Select "stable" as the update resource. The script will check if an updated version of ISPConfig 3 is available and then download the tar.gz and start the setup script.

Detailed instructions for making a backup before you update can be found here:

http://www.faqforge.com/linux/controlpanels/ispconfig3/how-to-update-ispconfig-3/

If the ISPConfig version on your server does not have this script yet, follow the manual update instructions below.

-------------------------------------------
- Manual update instructions
-------------------------------------------


```
cd /tmp
wget http://www.ispconfig.org/downloads/ISPConfig-3-stable.tar.gz
tar xvfz ISPConfig-3-stable.tar.gz
cd ispconfig3_install/install
php -q update.php
```


----------



## wlbi (28. Okt. 2014)

Hi, I just tried to update. When I enter the update command in the shell it shows the following output with a lot of errors.
See paste here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8722227/
I don't like to select the update method, because of the previous errors.
Do you know what's wrong? It's an Ubuntu 14.04 server
Or can I continue the update without crashing the installation?

Alex


----------



## Till (28. Okt. 2014)

Das hat nichts mit dem ispconfig zu tun sondern ist ein fehler des php snmp modules. Einfach php5-snmp deinstallieren.


----------



## wlbi (28. Okt. 2014)

Zitat von Till:


> Einfach php5-snmp deinstallieren.




```
pkg -l | grep php5
libapache2-mod-php5  5.5.9+dfsg-1ubuntu4.4  amd64  server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (Apache 2 module)
php5  5.5.9+dfsg-1ubuntu4.4  all  server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage)
php5-cli  5.5.9+dfsg-1ubuntu4.4  amd64  command-line interpreter for the php5 scripting language
php5-common  5.5.9+dfsg-1ubuntu4.4  amd64  Common files for packages built from the php5 source
php5-json  1.3.2-2build1  amd64  JSON module for php5
php5-readline  5.5.9+dfsg-1ubuntu4.4  amd64  Readline module for php5
```


```
dpkg -l | grep snmp
libsnmp-base         5.7.2~dfsg-8.1ubuntu3   all          SNMP configuration script, MIBs and documentation
libsnmp30:amd64   5.7.2~dfsg-8.1ubuntu3  amd64   SNMP (Simple Network Management Protocol) library
```
Was sollte ich da deinstallieren?
Seit der Installation von ISPConfig habe ich aber nichts deinstalliert.


----------



## Till (28. Okt. 2014)

apt-get remove php5-snmp


----------



## wlbi (28. Okt. 2014)

Danke, bin jetzt etwas verwirrt, aber hat funktioniert.


----------



## Alfredus (29. Okt. 2014)

Update lief problemlos durch, aber:
bei Webseiten->Speicherplatzbeschränkung wird nichts mehr angezeigt
im Dashborad allerdings schon.


----------



## Till (29. Okt. 2014)

Zitat von Alfredus:


> Update lief problemlos durch, aber:
> bei Webseiten->Speicherplatzbeschränkung wird nichts mehr angezeigt
> im Dashborad allerdings schon.


Da gab es keine Änderungen in dem Release. Welche Version hattest Du denn vorher installiert?


----------



## Alfredus (29. Okt. 2014)

ISPConfig 3.0.5.4p4


----------



## Till (29. Okt. 2014)

Da wurde nichts am betreffenden Code geändert. Ich habe gerade mal hier auf meinem Debian System nachgesehen, der Speicher wird richtig angezeigt.


----------



## Alfredus (29. Okt. 2014)

bei mir nicht, bin immer noch am suchen.
Weiss aber genau, das das vor dem Update noch ging.

Weiter ist mir noch aufgefallen, das unter System->Ispconfiguser->Gruppen
ein Auswahlmenü mit den Gruppen zwar da ist, aber dort die Namen der User drin sind.
Ebenso die Radiobuttons darunter (nur die Namen)
Denke mal nicht das das so sein soll, oder?


----------



## Alfredus (29. Okt. 2014)

Zitat von Alfredus:


> bei mir nicht, bin immer noch am suchen.
> Weiss aber genau, das das vor dem Update noch ging.


vlibTemplate Warning: Invalid loop structure passed to vlibTemplate::setLoop() (loop name: records). in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/tpl_error.inc.php on line 84, referer:

kommt als Fehlermeldung


----------



## Till (29. Okt. 2014)

Zitat von Alfredus:


> bei mir nicht, bin immer noch am suchen.
> Weiss aber genau, das das vor dem Update noch ging.
> 
> Weiter ist mir noch aufgefallen, das unter System->Ispconfiguser->Gruppen
> ...


Das ist richtig, denn es geht hier nicht um User sondern um Gruppen und der name der Gruppen entspricht ja den usernamen eines Kunden, denn jeder Kunde hat ja eine Gruppe. Das erste Feld legt die primäre Gruppe fest und die Liste darunter sind optionale Zusatzgruppen.


----------



## Alfredus (29. Okt. 2014)

also könnte ich z.B User B als Untergruppe von User A machen?


----------



## Till (29. Okt. 2014)

Siehe warnung über der liste, alle manuellen änderungen die du dort mahst werden höchst wahrscheinlich zu fehlfunktionen führen.


----------



## Alfredus (29. Okt. 2014)

mir ging es ja nur ums Prinzip 
Ausserdem wäre mir das Problem mit der Speicherplatzbeschränkung wichtiger.
Was ich bis jetzt gefunden habe:
/usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/sites/user_quota_stats.php

```
// $tmp_rec = $app->db->queryOneRecord("SELECT data from monitor_data WHERE type = 'harddisk_quota' ORDER BY created DESC");
// $monitor_data = unserialize($app->db->unquote($tmp_rec['data']));
```
einkommentiert und

```
$tmp_rec =  $app->db->queryAllRecords("SELECT data from monitor_data WHERE type = 'harddisk_quota' ORDER BY created DESC");

$monitor_data = array();
if(is_array($tmp_rec)) {
    foreach ($tmp_rec as $tmp_mon) {
        $monitor_data = array_merge_recursive($monitor_data, unserialize($app->db->unquote($tmp_mon['data'])));
    }
}
```
auskommentiert
bringt mir die Anzeige wieder, aber ich denke mal das wird ja nicht ohne Grund so geändert sein, zumal die Anzeige auf entfernten Server nicht stimmt.


----------



## Till (30. Okt. 2014)

Ich habe gestern noch diverse Kundensysteme aktualisiert, quota anzeige geht auf allen. Der Code den Du da zitiert hast wurde irgendwann in 2013 geändert, war also schon in den ganzen letzten Releases so. Er ist notwendig damit quota auch funktioniert wenn bei mehr als einer Partition des Servers quota aktiv ist.


----------



## Alfredus (30. Okt. 2014)

Quota anisch funktioniert, nur das anzeigen eben nicht.
Bin aber auch nicht fündig geworden 
Hab mal die Files vorher nachher verglichen, alles gleich, nur warum zeigts nix mehr an?
Kann man das speichern in der DB auch irgendwie manuell anstossen? Dann würde ich die Eintraäge in der log-Tabelle mal löschen


----------



## Alfredus (30. Okt. 2014)

Habs gefunden 
Lag doch am Update vom mysql, dort wurde wieder eine neue my.cnf geschrieben (warum auch immer)
Dadurch konnte der Master-Server nicht mehr kommunizieren, da mysql wieder an 127.0.0.1 gebunden war.
Hab das korrigiert und schon war die Anzeige wieder da 
Da sucht man fast 2 Tage und die Lösung ist doch so simpel


----------



## robotto7831a (31. Okt. 2014)

Bei zwei Updates ist mir schon folgendes aufgefallen.

Wenn ich ispconfig_update starte, dann lädt der die aktuelle Version runter entpackt das tar und dann hängt er augenscheinlich. Wenn ich dann Enter drücke, dann geht es weiter. Danach sieht man erst, dass er bei der Frage nach dem Backup stand und auf Antwort gewartet hat.

Auf dem Bildschirm sieht man aber vorher nur das Dateien entpackt werden und dann ist der letzte Dateiname auf dem Bildschirm in der Mitte abgeschnitten und er hängt.

System Debian 7


----------



## wotan2005 (31. Okt. 2014)

Kann ich nicht bestätigen, bei mir auf Debian 7 lief alles sauber durch.


----------



## fuxifux (31. Okt. 2014)

Mir passiert das auch seit ein paar Updates auf Debian 7(der Hänger vor der ersten Frage).
Ev. liegt es daran, dass das Sytem von Debian 6 Upgegraded wurde?


----------



## Alfredus (31. Okt. 2014)

bei mir läuft das auch sauber durch wie geplant


----------



## Till (31. Okt. 2014)

Ich kenne den Fehler, er tritt sehr selten auf und dann immer nur auf bestimmten Systemen, unabbhängig von der ISPConfig Version. Ich denke es handelt sich dabei um ein Problem mit der Shell / Terminal Verbindung und nicht mit dem iSPConfig Installer. Es scheint so zu sein dass wenn der Server die Daten auf der Shell schneller ausgibt als sie zum Client übertragen werden, dann kann es sein dass die letzte Zeile irgendwie verschluckt wird.


----------



## JeGr (4. Nov. 2014)

Kann es sein, dass seit der Einführung von Templates für Reseller es zu einem "unerwünschten" Phänomen kommen kann?
Reseller Template hat bspw. Eintrag für Client Limits für Max. Anzahl Kunden. Dort ist Default 1 (ist -1 dann unlimitiert?).
Wird das nun versehentlich durch ein Template oder manuell auf 0 geändert (in der Annahme, das wäre der unlimited Wert), wird der Reseller zum Kunde(!) ohne die Möglichkeit, den Wert im Nachhinein wieder anzupassen (das Feld wird als Kunde gar nicht angezeigt). Erst durch Ändern von 0->1 in der DB Tabelle wird der Client wieder Reseller.

Grüße Jens


----------



## Till (4. Nov. 2014)

Der Wert für nlimitiert in den Client Templates ist -1 für alle Felder. Es ist richtig dass der Wert 0 einen Reseller in einen Kunden verwandelt, denn ein Reseller ohne sub-Kunden ist halt ein Kunde, wir können da sicherlich nochmal einen Hinweistext einbauen.


----------



## JeGr (4. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Till,
ich denke das irritierende ist gar nicht so sehr die 0. Obwohl ich da sicherheitshalber wirklich nen Infotext einblenden würde per JS wenn das eingetragen wird bei nem Reseller, ob man sicher ist, dass man ihn zum Kunden machen will (sehr wahrscheinlich nicht, sonst hätte ich ja nen Kunden angelegt )
Es wäre informativer/einfacher, wenn bei den Limits einfach in <small> drunter stehen würde was Default ist und was "unlimited" oder "aus" o.ä. bedeutet, so dass man das nicht versehentlich einstellt.
Dazu kommt, dass aus $Gründen der Reseller per default mit ClientLimit 1 angelegt wurde. Ein Client ist jetzt allerdings etwas wenig  also fasst man den Wert unwillkürlich an und ggf. dann aufs falsche Default von 0 und plumps hat man einen Client statt eines Resellers.

Grüße Jens


----------

